# Gotta love Craigslist.



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

Got these wheels and tires off Craiglist this weekend and thru them on at work yesterday . Very pleased at the look they give the truck now.

BF Goodrich 285/75/R16 and OEM chevy wheels


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

20Silverado05;1050703 said:


> Got these wheels and tires off Craiglist this weekend and thru them on at work yesterday . Very pleased at the look they give the truck now.
> 
> BF Goodrich 285/75/R16 and OEM chevy wheels


well id never run mud tires, dont need them for anything, but they look sharp.. Ive always hated how chevys only had like 16s as their largest wheel on the 2500hds... mainly the reason i always looked at ford because they'd have 17s, 18s, 20s.. I know they all do the same thing, but you get this big badazz 3500 dually silverado only to have these donut looking tires on the truck.. Your larger tires on this though really set it apart, were they cheap?


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

Ramairfreak98ss;1050706 said:


> well id never run mud tires, dont need them for anything, but they look sharp.. Ive always hated how chevys only had like 16s as their largest wheel on the 2500hds... mainly the reason i always looked at ford because they'd have 17s, 18s, 20s.. I know they all do the same thing, but you get this big badazz 3500 dually silverado only to have these donut looking tires on the truck.. Your larger tires on this though really set it apart, were they cheap?


Yea pretty good deal $850 for everything tires, wheels, and new centercaps


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

yeah that is a score for all that i picked up a new tailgate and bumper for my truck for $170 never used original equipment ,plus it was stored inside nice and dry so no moisture from sitting .


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Yup, I'm a Craigslist ***** myself!......


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Ramairfreak98ss;1050706 said:


> ve always hated how chevys only had like 16s as their largest wheel on the 2500hds... mainly the reason i always looked at ford because they'd have 17s, 18s, 20s..


That's the newest profound statement from you. You won't buy a certain brand of vehicle because the factory uses a certain rim size as compared to others. You know you can buy different rims for vehicles, right?


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

Nice Truck ! Very well done!


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

They look good!!


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

Looks good! Best looking rim GM has made I think!


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice! love they way it looks now!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks great. I'm not going to lie the other wheels you had didn't look very good IMO.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

sweet!! 

what do they go for new?


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

DareDog;1050784 said:


> sweet!!
> 
> what do they go for new?


Tire rack has them for $892 for 4


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I don't think tire rack is really that cheap by the time you factor the shipping in then the install unless you have your own tire machine and balancer.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks really sweet! Should be good in snow.


----------



## joey7599 (Jun 27, 2010)

did you not like the other ones


----------



## ajman21 (Oct 30, 2009)

totaly off subject but i have never liked those truck visors on any thing i've seen but it looks good on yours


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

NIce find! Those are the best GM wheels. The GM 2011 HD wheels are terrible.


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

joey7599;1051318 said:


> did you not like the other ones


I still gotthe others . But It was such a good deal i couldnt pass them up . I was looking for another set and found these so whatever , i bought them


----------

